# ماذا تعرف عن طائرة الاباتشي



## المهندس مهند (14 يوليو 2006)

طائرة الأباتشي أي اتش-64 أي، و هي إحدى منتجات شركة بوينغ، تعتبر طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي. فهي عبارة عن سلاح محمول جوا، ذات ردود افعال سريعة، بحيث تستطيع أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو في العمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، و الإخلال بقوات العدو. تم تصتيم الأباتشي بحيث تكون قادرة على العمل ليلا و نهارا، و بجميع الظروف لمناخية. و تستعمل الأبتاتشي ما يسمى بهل فاير ميسايل، لتدمير الأهداف الحيوية لعدو. و هي قادرة على إستعمال مدفع رشاش إم230 بعيار 30مم، و صواريخ الهايدرا 70 (مقاس 2.75 إنش) الفعالة تجاه أنواع مختلفة من الهداف. طائرة الأباتشي قادرة على الصمود في موجهات عنيفة، حيث تستطيع الإستمرار في العمل حتى بعد الإصابة بطلقات 23مم في مناطقها الحساسة.









الأباتشي أي اتش-64 أي، مزودة بأربع اطقم شفرات و بمحركين تربينيين من شركة جينيرال اليكتريك بقوة 1890 حصان لكل منهما، أقصى وزن لها يصل الى 17650 باوند مما يسمح لها بالوصول الى سرعة تحليق 145 ميل/س و قدرة على الطيران المتواصل ل 3 ساعات. يمكن تركيب خزان وقود إضافي خارجي للـطائرة أي اتش-64 بسعة 230 غالون، مما يسمح بزيدة مدى عملياتها. و يمكن تركيب أربع خزانات ذات سعة 230غالون كحد أقصى. يمكن نقل طائرة أي اتش-64 لمسافت طويلة من خلال طائرات سي-5، و سي-141 و سي-17.



أي اتش-64 تستطيع حمل 16 صاروخ هل فاير الموجه بالايزر. هذه الصواريخ لها مدى8000 متر،و تستعمل بشكل أساسي لتدمير الدبابات و العربات المصفحة. و تستطيع طائرة أي اتش-64 أن تحمل 76 صاروخ ارض جو عيار 2.75" تستعمل ضد الأفراد و العربات ذات التصفيح الخفيف. كما تحمل 1200 قذيفة بعيار 30مم.



جهاز تسجيل الفيديو على متن الطائرة قادر على تسجيل 72 دقيقة حسب ما يقرره قائد الطائرة أو مشغل الأسلحة. هذا التسجيل يساعد فيما بعد في تقيم نجاح المهمات التي اجرتها الطائرة. و هي ايضا مزودة نظام دوبلر للقيادة، و نظام تحديد الموقع.


الطائرة مجهز بثلاث أنظمة للرؤية، بحيث تكون قادرة عى مراقبة منطقة القتال في أي وقت و بأي ظرف.


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 يوليو 2006)

والله كلام جميل جدااااااااااا


----------

